# Advanced Warning question



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure if this is in right section?
If you knew of a SHTF was coming would you give advanced warning to those on here?
Also is there anyway to set up an advanced mass e-mail to those on here thay a SHTF was happening or about to?
Thanks RR


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't imagine anyone here NOT sharing information that would give the rest of us a heads-up if they knew of an unfolding event. And yes, the admin can send out a mass mailing the same way they send the monthly newsletter.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I would, but that doesn't mean anyone would believe me.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

We've talked here before about what the triggers might be and when they come I think they will be obvious to all of us who are paying attention to current events...the best advice: prepare as best you can now...


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

I would definitely post on here if I had the chance. Things may unfold in a way where some parts of the country are showing drastic signs while others are still chillin'. Can't rely solely on the news to keep us abreast of the situation. Even if it seems obvious to you, please post it for the rest of us!!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Assuming it isn't an EMP-type event, or something that demands an _immediate _BO, I will certainly post something. But I'll betcha others on here will know long before I do.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Frog in the water bath. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I have often thought that there needs to be a network, a very organized network of folks to get the word out fast. 

I do know how to do it, I don't know how to keep the government from infiltrating and trying to make it something that it is not....I don't know.

I really can't even explain it.

But to answer the question.....hell yeah. If something happens here and I see it and know it, I'm going to tell you all especially if it could "spread". 

I just pray that we all will have a day or two of Internet and power to get the word out.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Frog in the water bath. Consider yourself warned.


I know brother...you need to get away from the city soon!!!!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Frog in the water bath. Consider yourself warned.


This my fear...that it will be a slow, gradual descent into hell. We won't really know what hit us until it's too late.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Because I would want civilization to be preserved and rebuilt I would absolutely do my best to warn others.

If EMP occurs then old fashioned longwave (AM) and shortwave (2 - 30MHz) will be pressed into service.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There are a lot of people who post stuff. If I thought something was about to happen I'd post it. Just as a precaution, everyone should come to this site everyday for possible breaking news.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> And yes, the admin can send out a mass mailing the same way they send the monthly newsletter.


Hoping this can be accomplished..but no internet??


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> This my fear...that it will be a slow, gradual descent into hell. We won't really know what hit us until it's too late.


Scares me too.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Hoping this can be accomplished..but no internet??


I guess we're screwed. :dunno:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I read once where the group A.N.T.S. had a system of letting people know where they are, where others could drop off or pick up supplies, etc. This doesn't help to warn others that the SHTF, bit it may help after to let others know if someone helpful is in the area.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> This my fear...that it will be a slow, gradual descent into hell. We won't really know what hit us until it's too late.


We'll see it coming if it's a slow decent but I think a slow decent is impossible. I think the collapse comes on very quickly:

Such as:

Bank holiday/food stamp cards don't work leads to martial law.

Mideast war becomes war with China. They dump our dollars and our debt.

George Zimmerman has charges dropped against him. Rioting in every major city in the country. Leads to martial law.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RoadRash said:


> Not sure if this is in right section?
> If you knew of a SHTF was coming would you give advanced warning to those on here?
> Also is there anyway to set up an advanced mass e-mail to those on here thay a SHTF was happening or about to?
> Thanks RR


The biggest problem is that sometimes there is no chance of warning - just like that earthquake that happened outside of Montreal a few nights ago - it happened, it was a "light-weight", but, there was no warning. Or, think back to when Mt.St.Helens popped her top, the short warning wasn't enough ...



Wikipedia said:


> Mount St. Helens is most notorious for its catastrophic eruption on May 18, 1980, at 8:32 am PDT, the deadliest and most economically destructive volcanic event in the history of the United States. Fifty-seven people were killed; 250 homes, 47 bridges, 15 miles (24 km) of railways, and 185 miles (298 km) of highway were destroyed. *A massive debris avalanche triggered by an earthquake measuring 5.1 on the Richter scale, caused an eruption,* reducing the elevation of the mountain's summit from 9,677 ft (2,950 m) to 8,365 ft (2,550 m) and replacing it with a 1 mile (1.6 km) wide horseshoe-shaped crater.[3] The debris avalanche was up to 0.7 cubic miles (2.9 km3) in volume. The Mount St. Helens National Volcanic Monument was created to preserve the volcano and allow for its aftermath to be scientifically studied.


I will really hope that we have a chance to warn our PS-friends of events - to be prepared - but - we can only prepare right now for what may happen this afternoon ...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I would want to warn y'all but I might not notice till the spice
Can was empty.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I will share this last years square bale $4.50
This year $9.00
They are pulling cows down out of the mountains NOW
We expect slaughter cows to have a large price jump
In 90 days.
Buy and dehydrate/can beef now now now


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

square bales here are $18.00 each if you can get them.

Back on thread - if I look out the window and the mountains are gone, I'll post about it!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

hiwall said:


> square bales here are $18.00 each if you can get them.


 And I thought our $6.00 bales were bad.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> And I thought our $6.00 bales were bad.


The way I understand it is ... a square bale out west is very different from ours.  My husband has done some hydraulic work on a square baler which is much like our round bales ... I would think/hope that was what they were speacking of... Or I hope anyway! 18.00 for one of ours would put me out of farming. lol

Now back to the OP ... (sorry)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I know the ones you're talking about Andi. These are the regular ones that come off the baler and get loaded on the wagon. I did thousands of them when we had the farm in Minnesota. When I was using them they sold from $1 to about $4.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Me? I'd yell as long and loud as I could until common sense told me to stop and hunker down.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I think that an imminent danger sticky thread might be a good plan, one where warning that didn't pan out would be moved to another thread in the main forum to prevent undue panic. (and make more work for the mods/ admin.) 
The price reference to bales has always annoyed mevract: . quote feed prices in tons or pounds.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

If we had an imminent danger thread we'd have 20 warnings a day from every conspiracy nut in the world. Nature of the business. Guess we'll all just have to pay attention and use common sense. That being said, if anyone gets actual intel please shoot me a pm so I can get to my folks before the roads jam. I and they would appreciate the heads up.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

RoadRash said:


> Not sure if this is in right section?
> If you knew of a SHTF was coming would you give advanced warning to those on here?
> Also is there anyway to set up an advanced mass e-mail to those on here thay a SHTF was happening or about to?
> Thanks RR


Personally. I dont think anyone on here would listen. Theyd probably call you crazy and then ban you......


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

But of coarse..... Who cares what i think?! Im just some 17 year old kid that saves ppls fricken lives!


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you talking like the 30 or so buses that were amassed by the rex84 camp here last night? not sure, but this was a bit odd that they have buses for the first time being that there is a rail spur to the base. Just sayin.


----------



## Bumpers1975 (May 28, 2012)

The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.
John has a long mustache.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> But of coarse..... Who cares what i think?! Im just some 17 year old kid that saves ppls fricken lives!


Alright man. Gotta question. Not tryin to break your balls but whats up with the screen name? Is it implying that you are a ranger in the army? A 17 year old guy doesnt have enough time to do basic training and ranger school. If you are in the army thank you for your service. You are not alone around here as there are a lot of veterans on the board. Some of my good friends Ive served with are instructors at ranger school. People may be less inclined to give you hell with a simple name change. A 17 yr old isnt an expert at anything. There are a lot of good folks here who will help with any question you have if asked correctly. A little humility goes a long way. Ive been around the block a couple times and still learn something new daily while occasiinally being able to contribute. Think what ya like but thats my 2 cents.


----------



## SunflowerGirl (Feb 14, 2011)

You should know that the SHTF soon if not already.

The global economy is a train wreck and it won't get better anytime soon. Food, gas and housing costs are going up and up with it all we can do just to get by.

The I-Ching "Timewave Zero" prediction confirms what the Mayan calendar has already told us...that major changes to our world will occur in 2013.

http://www.familysurvivalcenter.com/news.htm#iching2012

Stop chasing material goals and get your priorities straight. Set aside food and supplies to provide for your family now.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Personally. I dont think anyone on here would listen. Theyd probably call you crazy and then ban you......


Would you care to back up your rather over-generalized statement, ESR...?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Alright man. Gotta question. Not tryin to break your balls but whats up with the screen name? Is it implying that you are a ranger in the army? A 17 year old guy doesnt have enough time to do basic training and ranger school. If you are in the army thank you for your service. You are not alone around here as there are a lot of veterans on the board. Some of my good friends Ive served with are instructors at ranger school. People may be less inclined to give you hell with a simple name change. A 17 yr old isnt an expert at anything. There are a lot of good folks here who will help with any question you have if asked correctly. A little humility goes a long way. Ive been around the block a couple times and still learn something new daily while occasiinally being able to contribute. Think what ya like but thats my 2 cents.


He's in ROTC if I remember right. His dad taught him some things and he's been posting here under a couple different names, and got himself either a temporary timeout of a full out ban, I'm not sure which and I never saw the thread that was over the top to earn that little vacation so I dont know what it was all about.

he could stand to work on his presentation method a little bit, he comes off a little bit holier than thou and he really doesnt know who he's talking to or what their capabilities are.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

Dakine said:


> He's in ROTC if I remember right. His dad taught him some things and he's been posting here under a couple different names, and got himself either a temporary timeout of a full out ban, I'm not sure which and I never saw the thread that was over the top to earn that little vacation so I dont know what it was all about.
> 
> he could stand to work on his presentation method a little bit, he comes off a little bit holier than thou and he really doesnt know who he's talking to or what their capabilities are.


Nope, im not in ROTC never was. If you want the truth ill tell you. But you most likely wont believe me cuz no one has.


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Nope, im not in ROTC never was. If you want the truth ill tell you. But you most likely wont believe me cuz no one has.


Ive also never been in boy scouts so dont say that either......... Boy scouts teach you what you need to know long enough for 'us' to come and rescue you.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems a couple on here would like to hear what makes you an expert? me included. 
I came after your ban or right before I just didnt know the name.

I bought a few bales of hay yesterday at $9.50 for Brome hay. They are the smaller bales not the 4 x 4 x 6 Those are closer to $90 
While I lived in the east coast I never knew about the bigger bales till I moved out west. 
Most of my rancher friends have already sold fall calves and some are working on shipping cows. 
That should be a hint of what is to come...food prices getting higher. 

Me if I found anything out I would pass it on but I am the last to know most things since I go to work and stay home on days off.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

'..ranger' is it right that your 17? And who exactly are u a part of that u think u are gonna be rescuing people? You are just embarrassing yourself, quit talking. There are real veterans here, listen to the people who have been there...


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

MsSage said:


> Seems a couple on here would like to hear what makes you an expert? me included.
> I came after your ban or right before I just didnt know the name.


First of all: im not an Army Ranger. Im a Survival Ranger. And in the Ranger school i went to, there were 3 or four levels and the best out of the best are called Expert Rangers.

Second: I WORK WITH the Air Force, its volunteer but i still get the same training as some one who is in it.

Third: I DO fly planes!

Fourth: I really dont care if you believe me or not because its the truth and it doesnt matter what you say.

Fifth: I DO SEARCH AND RESCUE!

Lastly: what do you consider to be an expert at survival? Bear Grylls? Because I havent seen an episode that has taught me something i didnt already know!


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> '..ranger' is it right that your 17? And who exactly are u a part of that u think u are gonna be rescuing people? You are just embarrassing yourself, quit talking. There are real veterans here, listen to the people who have been there...


How about instead of being a b¡tch you find out what im talking about first!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> How about instead of being a b¡tch you find out what im talking about first!


Good bye ... and don't come back


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Good bye ... and don't come back


I didnt think it was going to take long to come to that, but I didnt want to say anything that might provoke him. The ban hammer > troll! :gtfo:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Good bye ... and don't come back


Ahh should have waited until Magnus got back to twist his mind again... It was so MUCH fun...


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks again NaeKid! Hopefully for the last time!! ;-)


----------



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

Study history. Societies fall in a whip saw fashion. Never strait down. The ebb and flow of tides. IMHO we have already hit the high water mark of western civilization. It was about 100 years ago. We are currently experiencing societal collapse. 

There are many reasons I say this. Here are just a few.

Birth rates are falling across the 1st world. Your progeny carrying on is the point. Importing new populations isn't.

Short sighted public works. When is the last time a structure was built to last the ages(500 years+)? Is the skyline of a modern city really thought in this fashion? The electric grid? The Internet? 

Economic/quality of life has stagnated or slipped since the mid-portion of the last century. Most of the true colors of modern western life have fallen off precipitously for example Travel for the masses, Vacation, time for family. 

Well underway is the fall off in infrastructure. Without it modern life regresses.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Second: I WORK WITH the Air Force, its volunteer but i still get the same training as some one who is in it.
> 
> Third: I DO fly planes!
> 
> Fifth: I DO SEARCH AND RESCUE!


Civil Air Patrol is my guess but they have rules about how CAP members participate in social media


----------

